
The Former and Current Employees (FACE) of Amazon - sdoowpilihp
https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/
======
webaholic
Never realized that such a site exists. You should note that the problems
listed here might as well be from any other 10000+ employee company. I don't
think it is unique to Amazon.

